
A New Kind of Science: A Rare Blend of Egomania and Insanity (2002) - VHRanger
http://bactra.org/reviews/wolfram/
======
robpal
True and well-known in the community.

Wolfram is (was?) a brilliant mind and a very successful enterpreneur. He also
"crossed the line" way too many times to be taken seriously.

~~~
q92z8oeif
> entrepreneur

I think that's the problem West have. Everyone must be an entrepreneur, which
translates to profit and money. Even scientists.

The article mentions Kolmogorov and his work on randomness and how his
disciple is more famous for finding useful applications on it. Also another
collaborator he only met once at a cybernetics conference in moscow, a 23 year
old japanese named Karatsuba, came up with another improvement on his ideas
and is responsible for the way our CPUs are able to do fast multiplication to
this day. Karatsuba didn't even know his paper was being included in a book by
Kolmogorov until he received a pre-print!

